# Horus Heresy on kindle????



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok im looking to stop buying books in paper back and switch to kindle but i cant find any of the horus heresy series in the kindle store on amazon, are they not on kindle? if not why? or can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

that link says ebook, isnt kindle in its own format?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I think kindle can read ebooks, my phone can


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Have a look here they say they are available in Kindle format :

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Getting-Started/eBooks-and-Audio-Downloads.html

Apparently Kindles can read .mobi files. My mobipocket reader uses that format too.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's your answer:


*In which formats will eBooks be available?*

Mobi (the Kindle compatible format) and ePub (most other eReaders such as the Sony Reader and Barnes & Noble Nook).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

so i have to buy the book from BL then what do i need to do? i cant find any kind of instruction on the BL site so im in your hands folks


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ignore previous post, and thank you for your help guys.

Now then lets see if BL will accept payment using the barter system


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I recieved a Kindle for Christmas and have not bought a paperback BL book since. When you buy from BL you will have a download option to your computer...choose MOBI form and you will be good.

Doc


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Just make sure you keep a backup copy on your PC. In case of either Kindle or PC failure you won't lose all your books.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

reavsie said:


> Just make sure you keep a backup copy on your PC. In case of either Kindle or PC failure you won't lose all your books.


There's no need. Once you buy a book, it's available to download repeatedly from then on. It's not a one time deal.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> There's no need. Once you buy a book, it's available to download repeatedly from then on. It's not a one time deal.


Not so I'm afraid mate, you can only download 5 times, so a back up is most advisable.


----------

